# אינפל



## bymyself90

does that mean 'unfollow' as in on instagram or twitter?

how is it pronounced? infal ?


----------



## Lurker

Slang for "unfollow", pronounced "infel" (een-FEHL) (like bikesh, kibel and so on)
See twitter.com/Shir_Ha/status/401994253145878528


----------



## tFighterPilot

I find it to be a bit too forced. Personally I've never heard it before.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> I find it to be a bit too forced. Personally I've never heard it before.


It exists, although has narrow audience. Compare to other technical term like:
* lesames (to send an SMS, as people used to do in ancient times)
* lelaykek (to 'like' in Facebook, as people used to do in medieval ages)


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> It exists, although has narrow audience. Compare to other technical term like:
> * lesames (to send an SMS, as people used to do in ancient times)
> * lelaykek (to 'like' in Facebook, as people use to do in medieval ages)



(What do people do nowadays? Tweet exclusively?) How would say "to tweet"?


----------



## trigel

letawet?

עוד הוכחה שעברית הפכה למזבלה 
[le]bad internet slang and puns


----------



## Lurker

Drink said:


> (What do people do nowadays? Tweet exclusively?) How would say "to tweet"?


letavtet? (with a Vav)


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> How would say "to tweet"?


Letawet / latevet / letayyet are apparently too unnatural. לצייץ _letzayyetz_ is popular, same meaning and similar sound to "tweet". or לשלוח טוויט.


----------



## لنـا

I use לטווטר letavter or לצייץ letzayyetz


----------



## arielipi

אני אשתמש בלצייץ אבל ההגיוני בעיני בתור תעתיק הוא לטווטר letwater


----------

